# خشب mdf



## حكم (11 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
سؤال قد يبدو غريب الواح الخشب المضغوط التي تسمى M Df مما تصنع وهل هناك في الوطن العربي هذة الصناعة واذا ممكن ماهي المعدات التي تقوم بالتصنيع :15:


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم حكم السؤال ليس غريب طالما في مجال الصناعة...ليس لي علم عن وجود هذه الصناعة في الوطن العربي من عدمه.
ولكن سؤالك حفزني للبحث والحصول على بعض المعلومات ارجوا ان تفيدك وعبر الروابط التالية:
http://www.tradekey.com/ks-mdf

http://www.craftmasterdoordesigns.com/pdf/miratec_sealed_press.pdf#search='MDF%20manufacture'

http://sres.anu.edu.au/associated/fpt/mdf/thesis/mdf/node11.html

http://www.forestprod.org/adhesives05grigsby.pdf#search='MDF%20manufacture'

ابو مصطفى


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع شيق


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## منذر الجندي (22 فبراير 2010)

*طلب معلومات*

أرجو تزويدي 
:87:ماهي المكونات الأساسية التي تدخل في تكوين mdfوكيفية صناعتها


----------



## فولكانوا (22 يوليو 2011)

خشب الـ MDF 
كلمة الـ MDF هي اختصار لـ *Medium-density fiberboard

* هو عبارة عن الواح ليفية متوسطة الكثافة , يمكن استخدامه كبديل عن الولح الخشب القاسية او الصلبة في المشاريع الانشائية التي لا تتطلب قوة و صلابة مثال ارفف المكتبات او الخزائن الطويلة 
و هو عبارة عن الياف خشبية تمزج مع مواد لاصقة و تشكل على شكل الواح تحت ضغط عالي و حرارة عالية 
سطح الـ MDF يكون ناعم و كثيف و خالي من العقد و الحبيبات الخشبية 
و يعتبر اساس مثالي توضع علية قشرة الخشيب او الامنيت (صفائح ) و هو كذلك مناسب لاعمال الطلاء عندما لا تريد للملمس الخشبي او حبيبات الخشب بالظهور 
ميزات :
- تكلفة اقل من انواع اخرى من الخشب 
- سهولة استخدامه في الكثير من التطبيقات (بشكل عام )
- يتميز بالصلابة و القوة المتناسقتين و اضافة الى ذلك يمكن تشكيله بابعاد مختلفة من حيث العرض و الطول .


المراجع : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDF_wood
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5920048_mdf-wood_.html


----------



## تيكوبورد (24 يوليو 2011)

يوجد كثير من صناعة الالواح ام دي اف في الوطن العربي في الدول التي تكثر فيا زراعة الالياف مثل قصب السكر والمخلفات الناتجة من النخيل


----------

